# Is Dutch Warmblood the best choice for show jumping?



## Come-Undone (9 October 2016)

Hello everyone! I am a newbie on this website. I am looking for a good horse for show jumping (fences from 80 cm to 120 cm height). I watch various international show jumping programs. And I have noticed that show jumpers mostly prefer Dutch Warmbloods. Could I ask why? Are Holsteiners, Hannoverians, Westfalians, BWP, SF, Oldenburgers weaker in show jumping then KWPN? Why KWPN became so popular in the last 5-8 years? Is this breed really better in dressage and show jumping then any other breed? Personally I like Holsteiners and Oldenburgers but I also would like to find a horse with good jumping skills, health, character and strength. And I always thought that Germany produces the best sport-horses...
I also would like to ask about the height of the show jumping horse. If the horse from 168cm to 171cm height will be a good choice? Because I have heard that a show jumping horse should be approximately from 164 to 166 cm height, otherwise it will have huge problems with legs and retire earlier. 
Does anyone have here working experience with KWPN and any from the German breeds in order to compare, which is better by temper and strength? 
Thank you in advance for helping me to find the answers!


Best regards!


----------



## Irish gal (9 October 2016)

For the top show jumpers you can simply look up the world rankings to see the top producing sires and what stud books they're from. The WBFSH gives the leading sires. Those horses when you analyse their pedigrees are mixed. As an example take Balou du Rouet at no 8 in the world. He's getting some great jumpers. His sire is the world champion Baloubet du Rouet, who is SF. But his dam has a total mix of blood. She is indicated as Oldenburg on the passport but has holsteiner and Hannoverian in the pedigree too.

I say this just to show how all the top jumpers today have a mix of blood and while they appear in one stud book that does not mean they are pure bred of one breed like the TB.

So here in Ireland we now have lots of continental warmblood mixed with Irish Sport horses and those horses are recorded as ISH, but they could in theory be totally continental in breeding, just born here.

I know it's very tempting watching big competitions to want one of those horses, like a Cornet Obolensky for instance, who I just love. But you only want to jump 1.20m, and a horse from any stud book can do that. Some of the top horses are complicated and not easy rides, needing a professional. For you ridability will be a big factor, as this is a hobby.

To be honest, I don't think you should get hung up on the top performing stud book but decide what you need in a horse personally. A nice British bred or Irish bred warm blood cross would do you very well. A horse with talent but also with a sensible head - basically an amateur ride. You will have fun and learn and most importantly not over horse yourself, which doesn't work out well.


----------



## stencilface (9 October 2016)

I'll be honest, from the sounds of your search criteria and wanting something that jumps from 80cm to 1.20m you just need to find an honest horse that's got some experience. Don't worry about breeding. The horses on TV are jumping 1.50+ which is another world from 1.20.

Soundness is an issue yes, so from my experience don't go for something too tall and delicate, your best bet really is a native cross, connemara or ID x TB. Essentially an Irish warm blood lol. Many warm bloods have soundness issues are they are just worked too much too early, another thing to look for.


----------



## Come-Undone (9 October 2016)

Thank you for your answers!)
Could I ask what is in your opinion considered to be "too tall"?


----------



## Come-Undone (9 October 2016)

Thank you for your answers?
Could I ask you what is in your opinion "too tall"?


----------



## Come-Undone (9 October 2016)

Thank you for your answers!
Could I ask you what is in your opinion "too tall"?


----------



## oldjumper (9 October 2016)

Most horses (and ponies) are capable of jumping the heights you've mentioned. I would get something honest that likes SJ - maybe a TBx - and save yourself a load of money.


----------



## Shay (10 October 2016)

As IrishGal says I suspect you are seeing the stud book or registration rather than their breeding.  Most will in fact be a mix.  And as others have said - the breed of horse isn't terribly important.  Especially not at the reasonably modest level you are looking.  Its far more important to find a genuine honest horse you like rather than limit your search by breed.

Height is also fairly irrelevant - the 128cm championship series jump 1m20.  Those little ponies really pop!  You want something that takes up a reasonable length of your leg and can turn well.  If you are over 16 if is easier to have a horse (148cm+) than a pony simply because the strides are set for horses.  But anything 15hh+ is fine.  There is no particular reason to limit yourself to the 16hh bracket.  (If you are under 16 there is every reason to stay under 148cm to allow you to compete with the juniors.)

You sounds like  you are fairly inexperienced?  (Forgive me if not!)  But if so you would be far better off with something that has experience and loves what it is doing whilst you learn; than going for any particular breed or height.


----------



## Irish gal (10 October 2016)

In terms of height, it depends how tall you are yourself. Smaller horses are easier to manoeuvre and turn, and I think a bit easier to ride. Some professional jumpers like them bigger, for taking on the big fences but you won't be doing that so it doesn't matter. Where are you based? I might know of a horse to suit you.


----------



## rachk89 (14 October 2016)

Agreed with the others the warmbloods are mixes really. My geldings sire is listed as an oldenburg but he has holsteiner in his lines too.

When they are on about them being too tall it's because people seem to be going through a craze of wanting the biggest horse possible. 16hh is small now for what professionals want. I do think they are making them too big now I mean as other people have shown you don't need an 18hh horse to win a puissance. 

You could try a wbx if you really want a warmblood. Mine is crossed with a connemara oddly enough. Thankfully it worked in his favour.


----------



## Come-Undone (26 November 2016)

Good afternoon! I am terribly sorry for being abscent and not answering your questions in my topic. In advance I would like to appologize for my English. It can be terrible. 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ch-Warmblood-the-best-choice-for-show-jumping 




			You sounds like you are fairly inexperienced?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I really lack experience. Moreover, I have never had my own horse. I have just ridden horses in my hometown's stable, in Czech Republic, and Austria.




			Soundness is an issue yes, so from my experience don't go for something too tall and delicate
		
Click to expand...

I have communicated with few people, who are engaged into horse riding. The first girl is located in Canada, says that the most popular and expensive horse's size in her region varies from 167-177 cm. 
The second is located in Ukraine and she is a show jumper and the owner of two Ukrainian Riding Horses (one is 165-168, the second is 172 cm). She says that the maximum size of the show jumping horse should not be higher then 175 cm. However, while checking the horsetelex database I have not found any modern Grand Prix show jumpers about 175 cm. Only few were 173-174 cm, not higher. So, a question is as follows, which is the maximum size of the sport horse, which does not negatively affect to its soundness and legs?  




			In terms of height, it depends how tall you are yourself.
		
Click to expand...

I am 170-171 cm height. In my home town's stable horses were approx. 160-163 cm, and I looked terrible on them. When I came to Czech Republic I was given a gelding to ride. He was warmblood, tall and calm, and I felt more relaxed and confident on him. 




			Where are you based?
		
Click to expand...

I am located in Kiev, Ukraine. I absolutely adore Irish Sport Horses and Irish Hunters. 

Sorry if I am a bothersome but I have so many questions 0_o 
Like, I have not found anywhere the reason, why Longines became the main sponsor of FEI? I miss Rolex Competitions. Could you please tell me, if there are any other show jumping competitions presented by Rolex, except the Rolex Grand Slam? Or where can I find a program or a website with the equestrian events organised by Rolex? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Celtic Fringe (27 November 2016)

My son's horse is around 163cm and he has show-jumped clear round 122cm courses. My son is 183cm tall. The horse is an Irish cob cross Anglo-arab. He is quite short-coupled and good at extending his paces and also collecting and turning - he has an amazing piaffe! This horse is clever and willing as well as agile so as long as he understands what is being asked he will do his best to help his rider. My son does not look big on the horse because the horse has a deep barrel and takes up my son's leg well. The horse is now 16 and completely sound. 

As other people have said I would look for a horse that has some experience, is willing and has a good temperment rather than a particular breed. Often it is the partnership that is important rather than some idea of physical perfection. My son and his horse have known each other for 9 years and trust each other totally and so do well at whatever they try.


----------



## LadySam (28 November 2016)

Come-Undone said:



			I have not found anywhere the reason, why Longines became the main sponsor of FEI? I miss Rolex Competitions. Could you please tell me, if there are any other show jumping competitions presented by Rolex, except the Rolex Grand Slam? Or where can I find a program or a website with the equestrian events organised by Rolex?
		
Click to expand...

Here you go - https://www.rolex.com/rolex-and-sports/equestrianism.html

I'm curious though - why are you specifically interested in Rolex sponsored events?


----------



## Come-Undone (28 November 2016)

LadySam said:



			Here you go - https://www.rolex.com/rolex-and-sports/equestrianism.html

I'm curious though - why are you specifically interested in Rolex sponsored events?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. However, this website does not include all competitions (or I am just inattentive). Such as CSI 5* Knokke 2016 Grand Prix presented by Rolex, Royal Windsor Horse Show Grand Prix for The Kingdom of Bahrain Trophy, Rolex Central Park Horse Show, CSI 5* Stephex Masters Grand Prix, Tryon 5* Rolex Grand Prix etc. That is why I was looking for a program that show the competitions presented by Rolex (I just love this sponsor).


----------



## Come-Undone (28 November 2016)

Celtic Fringe said:



			As other people have said I would look for a horse that has some experience, is willing and has a good temperment rather than a particular breed. Often it is the partnership that is important rather than some idea of physical perfection. My son and his horse have known each other for 9 years and trust each other totally and so do well at whatever they try.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, character is one of the most important things to pay attention to. But I was also curious, if 170-175 cm horse's height is too much for the show jumping?


----------

